# Solo act or duo Booking Agent



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone know of or do business with a REPUTABLE booking agent in Edmonton?

Preferably someone who deals with solo acts or duo's.
Google has shown me no joy when I asked it.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

A suggestion... I would approach some of the venues you hope to get booked at and see who they are doing business with. After all, you want someone who can get you in those doors, so starting with someone who has a track record of delivering to them would make sense.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

As much as I am against it, go see a few bars or clubs and offer a free set for one night just to get you into the door. Once you get the ball rolling, people will come and offer you gigs, Be patient and this will work out for you.
I also had joined our local musicians union here in Ottawa a few years back and worked with great people who wont jerk you around. Good luck in your search.


----------

